# freezes during boot when switching EFI VGA to radeondrmfb

## Lovot

My laptop can only boot using UEFI, the Gentoo install in question is a fresh install-my first one that actually boots. It uses an A10 for both it's CPU and GPU. The issue is when it tries to switch from EFI VGA to radeondrmfb the monitor freezes, I have no way to check if the rest of the system boots currently, maybe I can try SSH after making sure it's set up. When the install boots on my desktop, which also uses pure AMD hardware, but not UEFI the install boots without issue. How would I fix the freezing problem?

----------

## s4e8

build radeon as module and blacklist it, then boot to EFI fb console mode, and modprobe radeon.

most common problem is you don't pack firmware into kernel or initrd.

----------

## kris27

Very well

This problem problem is persistent on Live DVD (2016) so one can not boot it at all

sits there just switchinf to radeondrmfb from EFI VGA for ever.

Have running Gento since the birth of it ...  last 4 years on AMD FX7850 and in Dec. 2015 run update @world and never managed to get Xorg/X11 runing again.

From frustration installed CENTOS, XUBUNTU, Fedora and Scintific Linux ....  all of them did run.

SO decided for Gentoo systemd ... stil can not get it going with X11  video card is radeon 7850 (Pitcarin) it wored for last 3-4 years on Gentoo ... i.e.  until year 2016.

Any ideas ?????

----------

## mrturcot

I have the same issue, stuck on boot switching to radeondrmfb from EFI VGA.

This is after a DVD Live install booting into my working environment. I booted back into chroot and added nomodeset as a kernel parameter and ran grub-mkconfig again and still same issue. Stuck wont boot.

Please help!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Team.

There have been changes to the way radeondrmfb is provided.

There is the old radeondrm driver and the amdgpu driver, at least.

Please post 

```
lspci -nn
```

  so that we can see exactly which chipset you have.

----------

